# Neck massage zombie prop



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well i finally finished my neck massage zombie. Many thanks to spooky sam for the inspiration and idea as well as the zombie sounds.I am pretty happy with the way he turned out and his movement.

http://www.mediafire.com/?otnzzmvwdm5


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

That turned out great! Should scare some young ones for sure. The green light is very creepy.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He looks great, makes me really wanna finish mine from the last Florida Haunters Make and Take. 

(Psssst.... ya might wanna find another place to host your videos, way too much pop-up and garbage action going on with mediafire... a lot of people won't bother to download the file to view it.)


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Ghostess said:


> He looks great, makes me really wanna finish mine from the last Florida Haunters Make and Take.
> 
> (Psssst.... ya might wanna find another place to host your videos, way too much pop-up and garbage action going on with mediafire... a lot of people won't bother to download the file to view it.)


I have to agree, It took me awhile to figure how to download the video then got a bunch of trash along with it.

But I love the prop. Great action, love the lighting, good job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you all, I would like to figure out a better way to post the videos on here to share but i'm not too sure of how to do it? I wish there was an easier way to post pictures and videos on here.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you can do vids now on photobucket.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done. I like that you added another hand too.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Agree about photbucket.I am leery to download some stuff.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks great! I'll see if i can fit one these into this years build schedule.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job looks really good! I like how he sounds too.


----------

